# Stove Hood, Outside Vent



## Ridgway-Rangers

Well, I spent part of my day putting in an outisde vent for the stove hood. As required by outbackers law, I took photos. I thought I would put a step by step guide for those not sure of their abilities.

Here is the hood below the microwave in our 27 RSDS.









The vent hood is designed for inside venting or recirculating the air. You need to remove the hood, 4 screws and remove the back cover where the outside vent will duct out the back. I used a dremel to cut cout the spot welds.









Mark off the Duct material, Standard 3 1/4 X10, I cut my 4 1/4 inches long, just so It reached into the wall by at least 1/4 inch. Tin snips cut it easily.









Mark the wall behind the hood for the duct. Measure the placement of the new hole in the hood. The duct work is slightly bigger but, careful measurments and some easy math will make it simple. I used a simple utility knife to cut through the wall.
Clean out the foam using a serrated knife then drill a hole in each corner throught the outer wall. Do yourself a favor, use a good drill bit, not a dull one.









Tape off the lines you intend to cut on the outside of the wall. You will note the bottom line is lower than the holes. The vent cover's bottom edge is lower at the edge of the cover than the flange that is inserted in the hole. Again I used the dremel tool to cut through the wall. I used the circular saw tip and it cut like butter.

















Cover the holes in the side of the vent with a piece of sheet metal and aluminium duct tape to secue it. Put the new duct piece through the wall and reinstall the vent hood.

















Push the new outside vent throught the hole. The duct work will just slip inside the vent flange. Press the vent against the wall and predrill the holes. A healthy bead of silicone and secure the vent to the wall with stainless screws. Use the aluminum duct tape to seal the innner seams of the duct to the hood by accessing it through the outside vent. Use the same tape to seal the duct work to the vent flange and you are done.
















Pretty easy!
Brain


----------



## Carey

You do nice work! Nice mod that I wish I could do... No time...

Enjoy the better air in your camper!

Carey


----------



## skippershe

Great job and very well illustrated with photos and how-to's


----------



## jdpm

Good for you! I did the same thing last year to our fiver. SHOULD BE STANDARD! Got to get those cooking odors out! We never made anyhing more than coffee until we got that mod done. Very helpful. PCM


----------



## Chasn'Racin

Nice job...and NICE TRUCK


----------



## Dan H.

WOW! Great instructions with great photos, thanks.


----------



## bradnjess

Very nice job. Great photos and description.

Brad


----------



## bbwb

Has anyone done this to a 23rs? I am concerned the there is some window framing dead center in the vent.








bbwb


----------



## tdvffjohn

bbwb said:


> Has anyone done this to a 23rs? I am concerned the there is some window framing dead center in the vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbwb


That is a common concern. If you remove the vent from its location, make the determination where the hole needs to go. Make the inside cut in the plywood with a box cutter razer knife. If and I seriously doubt it, you find a stud, you can just reinstall the vent cover where it was and it would cover up the hole you cut and no one would be the wiser.

Quite a few members including myself have done the mod and no one has hit a stud.

John

PS, I did not even use a extra duct piece as he did, I just duct taped around the hole I cutto seal it, put the outside vent on and reinstalled the hood inside. Its only warm air that you are moving. My whole job was less than an hour including clean up.


----------



## snipperkyle

Did you make the metal duct or did it come in a kit with the outside vent cover looks great!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

snipperkyle said:


> Did you make the metal duct or did it come in a kit with the outside vent cover looks great!


The duct work comes in 3 foot sections at most hardware stores, Lowes or Home Depot. In comes in an upper half and bottom half. You cut it to fit with tin snips. Cuts very easily. Then just snap it together. 
























Hope this helps. Don't be afraid to do this, just take your time. Remember, measure twice and cut once!
Brian


----------



## therink

Great tutorial. I really want to do this mod. I haven't cooked one meal yet indoors because of the lack of vent. I am confident I can do this. How exactly can I tell if there is a stud there? 
Steve


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

The easiest way is to look at the trailer in the morning, the studs will be outlined in the morning dew.


----------



## TrainRiders

Thanks for the instructions and photos. I just completed this mod on our 21RS and its working great.


----------



## Paul

Signed on to Outbackers to look for info to do this mod next weekend... Right under active topics. Thanks for the great pics and instructions. Just about all my tools are at my "other house in Texas", But looking at the instructions I quite sure I can pull it off with my cordless tools here in CA. You can do just about anything with a saws-all.


----------



## willingtonpaul

for what it's worth, i put a maxxfan in for the vent in the center of the trailer, right there nearly in front of the stove area. when the kitchen window is open and this maxxfan is on, it draws all cooking smells out. i removed the range vent and installed an LED light there instead. the stock light is a power hog when dry camping an not that bright anyhow. you also get more headroom over the stove, and more light from the window behind the stove.....


----------



## MJV

I will do this mod. BUT as some have stated This Should Be STANDARD!!!. It is just bad engineering. I have seen another similar Keystone trailer this week that is not ducted either, and had no issues of the window or the valance. Come on Keystone! How much does this cost??? Really!!! M.V.


----------



## Tim Mel Smith

Brian,

Great instructions! I'd like to do this mod too! Can you share where you purchased the exterior vent? Also the few I have located have the color as Colonial White or Polar White. Any idea which color you have or which would match the Outback exterior best?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

I can't remember where I got my exhaust vent. I did find the same one here Dyers RV Parts. It's called a "Heng's Polar White Range Exhaust Vent". I highly recommend this mod. It is nice tovent out the cooking odors without having to use your Fantastic fan. Beforethis I used just the Fantastic Fan and it just doesn't get all the smoke quickenough.
I'm glad this helped.
Brian


----------

